# Finally some pics!



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Doesnt look like im gonna get my hands on a digicam anytime soon so I took it upon myself to get a funsaver and developp the pics on a cdrom. Better than nothing right?
I' ve been on this site for about a year and havent yet had the chance to show my fish. I will be getting my own digicam eventually and pics will be nicer. In the meantime....
View attachment 64303

View attachment 64304

View attachment 64306

View attachment 64305

View attachment 64308


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

These are some tank shots of how my 75gal used to look like. That white silicia sand was the biggest mistake ever....Had to exchange my filters caus they became way too noisy. I switched back to fine black gravel. Tank and pygos are alot darker now. Have to admit sand was easier to clean caus u see everything. I have some more pics of my sanch , rohm and new pygo set up but I have to go to work now. Hope u like these ones.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

It was a very nice set-up







Get some pics up when you can with the black gravel


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's an awesome looking set-up








Those Reds look a bit pale - did you wake them up or something?

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Judazz: Maybe caus of the time I took the pic, but they always looked pale caus of the sand. Keep in mind that I used a kodak disposable camera. Now their colors truly show with the black gravel.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

nice set up


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

how does the con do in there?


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

nice tank 
good job

greetz


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Waspride: The con did well for many months.....but during the time I was changing the set up, the tank was bare for a while and he had nowhere to hide......so u know..........RIP


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice setup, i would most definately like to see your black gravel setup. post pics if u can, dc or not


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are some more of my new set up with black gravel. I didnt add the decor yet because I am waiting for my 2 caribas from Pizzo, then I will add the plants to confuse the p's. The set up will look basically the same exept for the gravel of course.

View attachment 64326

View attachment 64327


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

These pics are awfull. But they are the only ones I have. Sorry.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

much better IMHO... let me give you a hint. When taking pics, see if you can turn off the flash, turn on the tank lights, and all the lights around (where the tank is living room, dining room, ect...) that way you can see the p's true color and it won't be flashed out. nice setup though, better than the light sand


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are some of my sanchezi and his set up.......5 inches sub-adult.
I built the stand out of 2x4's and plywood but havent put the door yet.

View attachment 64334

View attachment 64338

View attachment 64340


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a lot of plants that I didnt add in there yet. But as of now the sanch is in a seperated container in the 75gal. My little rohm took over this one. The sanch's 29gal is cycling.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are some of my little 3.5'' rohm that took over the sanchezi tank. He looks a little golden/yellow and is already a curious bugger and voracious eater. Sorry for the blurry pics.

View attachment 64362

View attachment 64363

View attachment 64368

View attachment 64369

View attachment 64370


----------

